# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  طالب علم يقول : ( الغاية تبرر الوسيلة ) !  فمارأيكم ؟

## سليمان الخراشي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ( الغاية لا تُبرر الوسيلة ) .. عبارة طالما سمعناها تُردد في الأبحاث وفي الأقوال ، حتى أصبحت كأنها مسلمة لدى العام والخاص . إلا أن الأخ أبابكر بن عبدالعزيز البغدادي - مدير تحرير مجلة الحكمة - له رأي آخر في بحثه القيّم : ( المشاركة في البرلمان والوظائف العامة ) ، المنشور بالمجلة ( عدد 34) .
قال : 
" ( الغاية لا تبرر الوسيلة ) ليست قاعدة شرعية :
إن رفض المشاركة في البرلمان و الوظائف العامة بناء على تلك المقولة يدل على هشاشة أدلة الرفض ، حيث إن هذا النفي لم يقله أي عالم معتبر لا قديما ولا حديثا ، فضلا عن معارضة ذلك للأصول الثابتة كما هو مفصل في هذا المبحث .
ومن يفهم باب الموازنة بين الحسنات والسيئات يفهم بطلان تلك القاعدة .
ومن السذاجة القول ببطلان بعض القواعد لمجرد أن المخالفين للإسلام يقولونها ، فإن الباطل لا ينتشر إلا بقدر من الحق كما يقول ذلك شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية .
وبالتالي فإن وجود مقولات هي في ذاتها حق عند الكفار أمر معلوم ومتواتر ، فقد أبقى الإسلام كثيرا من الاخلاق والمعاني الصحيحة التي كانت في الجاهلية وأقرها . 
وفي الوقت الحاضر فإن أكثر اهل الباطل يرفعون شعارات العدل والمساواة بين الناس والصدق ونحو ذلك ، ولا شك أن هذا لا يدل على بطلان هذه المعاني لمجرد أنها صدرت عن أهل الباطل . 
ولا أقول هنا : إن ( الغاية تبرر الوسيلة ) هي مقولة شرعية ، بل هي مقولة غير شرعية ، وفي الإسلام ما يغني عنها ، وهي في ذاتها قد تكون صحيحة حين تكون الغاية مصلحة عظيمة لا يمكن تحقيقها إلا عن طريق احتمال مفسدة أقل منها ، ولكن حين لا يكون الأمر كذلك تكون هذه المقولة باطلة " .
ثم قال - بعد صفحات - :
" هل الغاية تبرر الوسيلة ؟ 
يتخذ الكثير من المذاهب المادية اللادينية المعاصرة من مبدأ ( الغاية تبرر الوسيلة ) أساسا لتحقيق اهدافهم البراقة الزائفة وتبرير ما تحمل تلك الوسائل من ظلم وفساد . وقد أدرك الكثير من المسلمين الغش والخداع والظلم في تلك الوسائل والأهداف فرفضوا ذلك رفضا قاطعا . ولكن وقع عند البعض تطرف من حيث اعتبار ضد هذه القاعدة أصلا شرعيا يستدل به في رفض قاعدة تزاحم الأحكام الشرعية فيقول : ليس في الشرع أن الغاية تبرر الوسيلة .
وفي الحقيقة فإن هذا الاستدلال غير صحيح من عدة وجوه :
الأول : أن هذا النفي لم يقله عالم من علماء المسلمين ، لا قديما ولا حديثا ، وإنما يقوله بعض المنسوبين إلى العلم من العوام .
الثاني : أن الغاية ( كالمصلحة الراجحة ) تبرر الوسيلة ( التي هي فعل المفسدة اللازمة لتحقيق تلك المصلحة ) أمر معلوم في الشريعة كما تم تفصيله حسب أصوله وضوابطه الشرعية . وليس هذا أمرا مطلقا ، بل يكون وفق الضوابط الشرعية " .
فما رأي الإخوة الفضلاء ؟

----------


## أبو عمر الكناني

أظن الأخ لم يفهم المقصود بـ (تبرّر) ..
فقاعدة تزاحم المصالح والمفاسد في الإسلام لا علاقة لها بهذه المقولة الفاجرة :
في الشريعة تُحتمل المفسدة الصغرى : نعم هذا صحيح ، لكنها تُحتمل كمفسدة وتبقى مفسدة ، وتُعامل على أنها مفسدة ..
أما مقصود أصحاب هذه المقولة ممن أطلقها هفو تشريع الوسيلة بدون قيود مادامت الغاية مشروعة عنده ..
كذلك هناك فرق في مفهوم الغاية ..
فالغاية في الشريعة والتي تُحتمل من أجلها المفسدة هي من صميم التشريع ، فليست كل غاية تُحتمل من أجلها المفاسد ..
أمّا أصحاب هذه المقولة من النفعيّين الغربيين ومن سار مسارهم فالغاية التي تسوغ لهم الوسائل هي من صنع رغباتهم ومقاصدهم فليس لها ضابط .

إذاً فالمقولة خطأ من حيث عمومها وكون بعض أجزائها يدخل في قواعد الفقهاء لا يبرر أخذها هكذا لأن لها مفهوماً واسعاً يخالف الشرع فردها والأخذ بألفاظ أهل الإسلام أولى وأحرى .

أخيراً أتعجب من قول الأخ : ( أن هذا النفي لم يقله عالم من علماء المسلمين ، لا قديما ولا حديثا ، وإنما يقوله بعض المنسوبين إلى العلم من العوام )
فلا أحصي المرات التي سمعت بعض أهل العلم كالشيخ الألباني والشيخ ابن عثيمين ينكرون هذه المقولة .. وليتني قيدتها لكنت انتفعت بها الآن ..

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله فيكم
الخلل هنا إنما يدخل على المتعلم والباحث لعدم فهم قاعدتين شرعيتين الفهم الصحيح
القاعدة الأول: الوسائل لها أحكام المقاصد
القاعدة الثانية: تحصيل أعلى المصلحتين بدفع أدناهما ودفع أعلى المفسدتين بارتكاب أدناهما
أما القاعدة الأولى فهي ليست على إطلاقها فلا بد فيها من ضوابط:
1- أن تكون الوسيلة مشروعة ( مباحة _ واجبة _ مندوبة )
فينظر فإن كانت الوسيلة واجبة فهي واجبة وإن كانت مستحبة فهي كذلك وإن كانت مكروهة فهي مكروهة وإن كانت محرمة فهي محرمة وإن كانت مباحة يتوصل بها إلى الخير كانت واجبة أو مستحبة وإن كانت يتوصل بها إلى الشر كانت محرمة أو مكروهة
قال ابن القيم في المدارج :"فإن قيل فإذا كان الفعل متساوي الطرفين كانت حركة اللسان التي هي الوسيلة إليه كذلك إذ الوسائل تابعة للمقصود في الحكم 
 قيل لا يلزم ذلك فقد يكون الشيء مباحا بل واجبا ووسيلته مكروهة كالوفاء بالطاعة المنذورة هو واجب مع أن وسيلته وهو النذر مكروه منهى عنه وكذلك الحلف المكروه مرجوح مع وجوب الوفاء به أو الكفارة وكذلك سؤال الخلق عند الحاجة مكروه ويباح له الإنتفاع بما أخرجته له المسألة وهذا كثير جدا فقد تكون الوسيلة متضمنة مفسدة تكره أو تحرم لأجلها وما جعلت وسيلة إليه ليس بحرام ولا مكروه "
إذا القاعدة غير مطردة
قال محمود شلتوت في كتابه البدعة أسبابها ومضارها : ولو فتحنا باب النظر والإحداث في الوسائل البدعية للمقاصد الشرعية لصار الدين غير الدين والشريعة غير الشريعة .....
2_ أن تكون الغاية مرتبطة بالوسيلة ومسبب من أسبابها
3_ أن يكون ترتب الغاية على الوسيلة محقق
4_ أن لا يكون فعل الوسيلة يدخل في التشبه بالكفار وهذا يدخل في الأول لكن أفرد للتنبيه عليه
فالشريعة إذا حرمت شيئا حرمت جميع وسائله وإذا أوجبت شيئا أوجبت جميع وسائله
فالغاية لا تبرر الوسيلة إلا بـ:
_ دليل من الشرع كحديث تحليل الكذب في ثلاثة مواضع فهذا الفرع شذ عن القاعدة 
_ أن تكون الوسيلة مباحة فعندئذ تبررها

أما القاعدة الثانية فهي التي يستدل بها على دخول البرلمانات والانتخبات فالباحث خلط بين القاعدتين عندما قال:



> أن الغاية ( كالمصلحة الراجحة ) تبرر الوسيلة ( التي هي فعل المفسدة اللازمة لتحقيق تلك المصلحة )


فالقاعدة الأولى لا دخل لها في تزاحم المفاسد والمصالح فلم تعد الوسيلة هنا لازمة
وعليه فإن قاعدة الغاية لا تبرر الوسيلة إلا بدليل صحيحة وهي مستفادة من ضوابط قاعدة :للوسائل حكم المقاصد 
والله أعلم
ويشترط في القاعدة الثانية تحقق دفع المفسدة الكبرى بارتكاب الصغرى فإن لم يُتحقق من ذلك لم يصح ارتكاب الصغرى
فهل الدخول في البرلمانات والانتخابات لدفع مفسدة تولي الحكم غير الأصلح متحقق بالمشاركة في هذه البرلمانات؟؟ هنا الإشكال
والله أعلم

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله فيكم 
لم أر مشاركة الشيخ أحمد إلا بعد إرسال مشاركتي فعذرا إن كان هناك تكرير
وأما قول الباحث أن هذا النفي الموجود في القاعدة لم يقله أحد من العلماء 
فمعنى القاعدة لا لفظها موجود في كلام العلماء والعبرة بالمعنى لا باللفظ والله أعلم

----------


## يحيى بن زكريا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،


عذرا على التطفّل، لكن ما يُناقَش كثيرون يتحدثون فيه ويثيرون الشبهات حوله.. أظنّ والله أعلم أنّ كثيرا من الناس يخلطون من وجه بين "الغاية تبرّر الوسيلة" وبين "الضرورات تبيح المحظورات"

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

المقصود من قولهم ( الغاية تبرر الوسيلة ) أنه - في سبيل تحقيق الغاية المطلوبة - لا يُنظر إلى خسة الوسائل، ولا حقارتها، ولا مخالفتها للقواعد الشرعية، ولا للآداب المرعية، ولا للثوابت الدينية.

وأول من قرر هذه القاعدة ( مكيافيلي ) في كتابه ( الأمير ) الذي كان له أثر عظيم جدا على من بعده، خاصة في الرؤساء والملوك، حتى عدوه في قائمة أكثر عشرة كتب تأثيرا في العالم.

وخلاصة ما قرره ( مكيافيلي ) في كتابه هذا أن على الملك أن يسلك في تقوية ملكه وترسيخ دعائمه وحمايته من الأعداء في الداخل والخارج كل الوسائل والطرق بغض النظر عن مشروعيتها أو موافقتها للأخلاق أو الدين أو نحو ذلك؛ لأن مراعاة هذه الأمور - عنده - قد تؤدي إلى نتيجة عكسية، بل قد تؤدي إلى انهيار الملك تماما.

ولا شك أن هذه المقولة بالمعنى الذي قرره ( مكيافيلي ) خاطئة لا تمت إلى الإسلام بصلة، وإن كان لكلامه بعض الوجاهة في أحيان نادرة، ولكن الأكثر هو ذلك.

ولكن هذه المقولة قد يكون لها معنى آخر صحيح يُحتمل موافقته للنصوص والقواعد الشرعية؛ لأن الغاية - أحيانا - تكون سببا في تغيير حكم الوسيلة من المنع إلى الإباحة أو إلى الاستحباب، بل إلى الوجوب أحيانا.

ولكن هذا ليس مطردا في كل الوسائل، ولا في كل الغايات، بل هو مشروط بألا يصادم المقررات الشرعية، والأحوال الخاصة.
فإذا كان للغاية وسيلة مشروعة ووسيلة غير مشروعة فلا شك في منع الوسيلة التي ليست بمشروعة.
وإذا لم يكن للغاية إلا وسيلة غير مشروعة فهنا حصل تعارض بين المصالح والمفاسد، فوجب إعمال قواعد الجمع بينها على نحو ما قرره أهل العلم كالعز بن عبد السلام في قواعده.
فالوسيلة غير المشروعة مفسدة، والغاية المشروعة مصلحة، ولا شك أن درء المفاسد مقدم على جلب المصالح، وهذا في الأكثر، ولكنه ليس مطردا أيضا؛ لأن المفسدة القليلة تحتمل في سبيل تحصيل المصلحة العظيمة.

ومن المعروف أن ( الطوفي ) من أكثر العلماء المسلمين اعتدادا بالمصلحة وتقديما لها على غيرها، ولكنه قيد ذلك بالمعاملات دون العبادات؛ لأن العبادات لا مجال للعقل فيها.

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

بورك فيكم ..
أخي أبامالك : قلتم : ( ولكن هذه المقولة قد يكون لها معنى آخر صحيح يُحتمل موافقته للنصوص والقواعد الشرعية؛ لأن الغاية - أحيانا - تكون سببا في تغيير حكم الوسيلة من المنع إلى الإباحة أو إلى الاستحباب، بل إلى الوجوب أحيانا.) .
هل من مثال ؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

شيخنا الفاضل

الأمثلة كثيرة، فمثلا المحافظة على الحياة ( غاية ) شريفة، أو كما يعبر علماء الأصول ( إحدى الكليات الخمس )، وأكل الميتة أو الخنزير أو غيره من المحرمات ( وسيلة ) محرمة في الأصل، ولكن هذه الوسيلة تصير مباحة أو واجبة من أجل الحفاظ على ( الغاية ) السابقة.

والبصاق في المسجد ( غاية ) محرمة في الأصل، وتركه ( غاية ) واجبة، والالتفات في الصلاة ( وسيلة ) إلى هذه الغاية، وهي وسيلة ممنوعة في الأصل، ولكن صارت هذه الوسيلة جائزة من أجل تحقيق هذه الغاية، فالالتفات يسارا من أجل البصاق جائز.

وتداوي الإنسان من الأمراض ( غاية ) شريفة، وكشف العورة ( وسيلة ) لتحقيق هذه الغاية، وهي وسيلة محرمة في الأصل، ولكنها صارت جائزة - أو واجبة بحسب المرض - من أجل تحقيق هذه الغاية.

وانتصار المسلمين في حربهم مع الكفار ( غاية ) شريفة، وقتل الإنسان نفسه ( وسيلة ) لهذه الغاية، وهي وسيلة محرمة في الأصل، فصارت مباحة - وربما مستحبة - لتحقيق هذه الغاية الشريفة.

وهكذا في كثير من المسائل التي لا تخفى على فضيلتكم.

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

والإصلاح بين الناس ( غاية ) شريفة، وكذلك الانتصار في الحرب ( غاية )، وكذلك الإصلاح بين الزوجين ( غاية )
والكذب ( وسيلة ) لتحقيق كل هذه الغايات، وهي وسيلة محرمة في الأصل، ولكن صارت جائزة في هذه الأحوال الثلاثة كما نص على ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## أبو العباس السكندري

قل الغاية لا تسوغ الوسيلة ولا تقل الغاية لا تبرر الوسيلة

----------


## محمد جلال القصاص

عفوا !

كأن الباحث تحمس ، واشتد ، لينفي ما اشتهر بين الناس إقراره . وهذا خطأ يقع فيه كل من قرر نتيجة بحثه مسبقا . 

والكلام لا ينقطع لمن ينفون ولا لمن يثبتون . فهناك تداخل في المعني إذ كل غاية وسيلة وكل وسيلة قد تكون غاية ، فأنا أتوضأ امتثالا للأمر وطلبا للأجر واستعدا للصلاة فهو غاية من ناحية ووسيلة من ناحية أخرى ، والصلاة غاية من الوضوء ووسيلة لرضا الله عز وجل ، وكذا باقي الطاعات والعادات . حتى ننتهي إلى غاية واحدة وهي الفوز بالجنة والنجاة من النار . 
فأين الغاية وأين والوسيلة ؟!
كلها غاية وكلها وسيلة .
والشرع مهيمن كما وكيفا ، فلم يترك شيء ، ولم تخالفه الحكمة البالغة في شيء . . هو حاكم على كل شيء بما لا يقبل معه أو دونه غيره . وعند كل مسألة أو موقف نتعرض له تكون غاية وتكون وسيلة ، ونرجع للشرع لنحدد أيشرع لنا ارتكاب أخف الضررين .. المفسدتين ـ وهي مفسدة لم يتخلف عنها الوصف كما قرر الدكتور أحمد الزهراني ـ طلبا لما هو أكبر أم لا ؟
بهذا تختفي المقولة ( الغاية تبرر الوسيلة ) على إطلاقها إيجابا أو سلبا . 


كذا يجب النظر للقضية من عَلِي .. ارجع قليلا واصعد عاليا وانظر للأمر حتى لا تكبر الصغيرة في عينك ، أو تقع في الحصر الوهمي فينتفع بك عدوك ؟ فالحصر الوهمي  قضية كبرى . شرحها بالتفصيل مع الأمثلة  في هذا المقال الصغير .

http://www.awda-dawa.com/pages.php?ID=3691
أو هنا إن لم يفتح معك 
http://saaid.net/arabic/48.htm


أقول : الجمل التي اشتهرت في معنى معين ، مثل هذه الجملة ، ويقذف ذكرها في ذهن من يسمعها بمعنى معين يصعب نزعه إلا بشرح وتفصيل يجب علينا أن نبتعد عنها حتى وإن كنا نتفق على معناه ، فهنا مخالفة أخرى .. ما يتبادر للذهن عند ذكرها ، واستحضار قائلها . كالحرام لغيره . وكقول الله تعالى ( لا تقولوا راعنا وانظرنا ) 

اكتبُ وأنا بين النائم واليقظان ... إي والله . وقد أعود لأناقش أمرا يبدو لي في ثنايا الموضوع يصعب علي الإمساك به لضعف التركيز ، ولكن هذا هو الصيد البطئ الكسيح في الطرح المذكور  . 
أبو جلال

----------


## شذى الجنوب

قد تتوافق هذه القاعدة مع قواعد شرعية مقررة لدينا، لكن السوءال المهم لم نستخدم عبارة موهمة قائمة على مقاصد فاسدة ممن وضعها بدلا، من استخدام القواعد الشرعية الصحيحة المستنبطة من الأدلة الشرعية، طالما أن النتيجة واحدة..؟؟

----------


## أبو سليمان المحمد

يلزم من كلام الأستاذ أبي بكر أن نجوز بعض المحرمات في سبيل إدخال بعض الناس في الإسلام ! (وللفائدة؛ انظر الفتاوي لابن تيمية 11/620 فما بعدها)

- كأني به لم يفرق بين الأمرين اللذين يجب إيقاع أحدهما-لا محالة- فيرجح الأعلى , وما للمسلم عن إيقاعهما مندوحة.

- لم يتأمل وفقه الله حق التأمل مرادهم من لفظة (الوسيلة)،وأن (ال) عندهم للاستغراق في الأفراد. ولعل الشيخ بكر رحمه الله تنبه لذلك حين قال: هذا ((على إطلاقه)) تقعيد فاسد. اه من معجم المناهي اللفظية

- نص الألباني رحمه الله في مواضع من السلسلتين وغيرهما على رد هذه القاعدة (انظر مثلا الضعيفة4962).  وكذا عبدالرحمن حبنكة في أجنحة المكر الثلاثي وغيرهما.

- هناك أمور ليست هي من الوسائل أصلا بل هي من الغايات والمقاصد , وبعضها محل اجتهاد ونظر.

- ليس المراد بالغاية-عندهم- الهدف والمصلحة كما ظن الأستاذ , بل مرادهم بها ما هو أعم من ذلك حيث يريدون بها ؛ القصد .   فلو سرق الإنسان من الأغنياء بنية التصدق بالمسروق على الفقراء كان محمودا عندهم ! (وهذا المثال مشهور في بعض أفلام الكرتون التي يتلقفها المسلمون ويغذون بها قلوب أطفالهم دون تمحيص كفلم روبن هود) والله أعلم

- والموضوع يحتاج إلى مزيد من التأمل و الوقت

----------


## مـــراد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لماذا يا أبا مالك :
وانتصار المسلمين في حربهم مع الكفار ( غاية ) شريفة، وقتل الإنسان نفسه ( وسيلة ) لهذه الغاية، وهي وسيلة محرمة في الأصل، فصارت مباحة - وربما مستحبة - لتحقيق هذه الغاية الشريفة.
وهذه أيضاً :
وكذلك الانتصار في الحرب ( غاية )، والكذب ( وسيلة ) لتحقيق كل هذه الغايات، وهي وسيلة محرمة في الأصل، ولكن صارت جائزة في هذه الأحوال الثلاثة كما نص على ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .
لشيخنا الدكتور / صالح سعد السحيمي .
محاضرة بعنوان ( حقوق غير المسلمين في الإسلام )
عرج فيها على مبدأ ميكاثلي الخبيث وبسط المسألة 
وهذا مبدأ مرفوض مطلقاً ولا تخلطوه بالضرورات التي تبيح المحرمات

----------


## علي الفضلي

جزى الله خيرا الشيخ سليمان على طرحه هذا الموضوع ، لأنه غاية في الأهمية ، وفيه دقة ، والشيخ أبو بكر البغدادي من الأقوياء في علم الأصول ، والمبحث الذي أثاره الشيخ سليمان مبحث قديم للشيخ البغدادي من قرابة خمس عشرة سنة تقريبا ، تعرض لهذا المبحث في رسالة أوسع - إذا لم تخني ذاكرتي - اسمها : " تزاحم المصالح " .
فلو كان أحد من الإخوة يملك هذه الرسالة ، ويقوم بتنزيلها ، وعلى ضوئها تُناقش هذه القاعدة .

----------


## محمد بن عيد الشعباني

خطبة الجمعة 26 رمضان 1432 هـ تعرضت لهذا الموضوع وغيره :
http://ifile.it/pd6qkrf/%C3%98%C2%A7...3%98%C2%A9.amr

----------


## محمد بن عيد الشعباني

الإمام الألباني 
سلسة الهدى والنور (441)
محتويات الشريط :-441
السائل: بارك الله فيك شيخنا.
يعني فيما يخص الدراسة بالجامعات، أريد توضيحا، هناك بعض الإخوة بالجزائر سمعوا فتواكم في هذا الموضوع يعني هناك من قال هذه الفتوى صالحة إلا للبلدان التي نجد فيها جامعات مختلطة وجامعات غير مختلطة، اللي فيها اختلاط وهناك جامعات ما فيها اختلاط، وهناك من قال أنها صالحة لكل البلدان فأريد منكم توضيحا في هذا الموضوع.
الشيخ: الذي أفهمه من هذا التفريق من ذاك البعض، بأنه ينطلق في هذا التفريق من قاعدة معروفة وهي غير معروفة!، القاعدة هي التي تقول: الغاية تبرر الوسيلة، فشرح قوله أن هذا العلم لا بد منه فإذا كان يوجد جامعة ليس فيها اختلاط فهذا هو السبيل لتحصيل هذا العلم، أما إذا لم يكن مثل هذه الجامعة إلا الجامعة فيها اختلاط فالغاية تبرر الوسيلة، الغاية هي تحصيل العلم والوسيلة هي هذه الجامعة التي فيها الاختلاط.
نحن نقول: هذه القاعدة ليست معروفة في الإسلام هذه القاعدة قاعدة الكفار، هم الذين نشروا هذه القاعدة بفعلهم وبثقافتهم، الغاية تبرر الوسيلة، الشرع لا يجيز الوسيلة التي ليست مباحة شرعا في سبيل تحصيل مصلحة شرعية، على العكس من ذلك الإسلام أحياناً يوقف الأخذ بالمصلحة دفعا للمفسدة، وهنا القضية بالعكس الغاية تبرر الوسيلة، يعني أن تتخذ وسيلة في سبيل تحقيق مصلحة، هنا يأتي في بالي الشعر القديم الذي ما أحفظ منه إلا الشطر الثاني لعل الأستاذ يَمُدنا بمحفوظاته أنا لا أحفظ قوله ليت لم تزني ولم تتصدقي إيش الشطر الأول ؟.
مداخلة: أمطعمة الأيتام من كد فرجها **** ويل لك لا تزني ولا تتصدقي.
الشيخ: فهذه تزني من أجل ماذا ؟، الغاية تتصدق، تغني وتبني مسجد بمالها المحرم ليس لهذا المال ذلك الأجر الذي تبغاه من وراء بناء المسجد.
فهذه قاعدة كافرة - الغاية تبرر الوسيلة - وأرجو أن تفهموا هذا جيدا لأن كثير من الأحزاب الإسلامية تقوم تصرفاتها على هذه القاعدة - الغاية تبرر الوسيلة -، يصل أحيانا الأمر ببعض هؤلاء الأحزاب أن يفتروا على غيرهم من المسلمين تحطيما لهم لأنهم لا ينضمون إلى حزبهم، - الغاية تبرر الوسيلة -، هذا ليس من الإسلام لا من قريب ولا من بعيد.
فنعود الآن إلى ذلك البلد الذي لا يوجد فيه إلا الجامعة المختلطة، ما هو هذا العلم المراد تحصيله هل هو فرض عين أم فرض كفاية، لا شك أنه ليس فرض عين هناك، قد يدرسون على العكس من ذلك علما لا يجوز دراسته، كمثل دراسة قوانين الاقتصاد والسياسة ونحو ذلك مما يخالفون فيها الشريعة الإسلامية في كثير من فروعها، فحينما يقول ذلك القائل أن هذه الفتوى صحيحة إذا وجدت جامعتان أما إذا لم يوجد إلا جامعة واحدة، نحن نعرف هذا وصدر من أخ لنا عزيز علينا في الكويت قبل المحنة الأخيرة هذه وصرح تصريحا خطيرا جدا : بأنه لا يمكن أن تقوم للمسلمين قائمة إلا بارتكاب بعض المحرمات وأنا أعتقد كل جماعة إسلامية تريد أن تحشر نفسها في العمل السياسي القائم الآن في الحكومات الإسلامية ستضطر إلى الوقوع في مثل هذه المخالفة، يعني ارتكاب ما حرم الله على قاعدة - الغاية تبرر الوسيلة - هذا ليس من الإسلام.
فلذلك نحن نقول لو لم تقم قائمة هذه الجامعة القائمة على معصية الله عز وجل ماذا سيصيب المسلمين من الدمار والهلاك؟، لا شيء؛ بل على العكس من ذلك حينما يتبنون حكم الإسلام سيضطرون أن يوجدوا جامعة قائمة على نظام الإسلام.
وأنتم تعلمون أن مسجدا ضرارا أنشئ لا يجوز الإقامة فيه والصلاة فيه وهو مسجد بعبادة الله وحده لا شريك له مع ذلك أنشئ ضرارا لهذا القصد لا يجوز، يجب أن يهدم من أصله من أساسه، فهذه الجامعة القائمة على الاختلاط الغير مشروع ما هو الفائدة العلمية التي ستقدمها إلى الشباب المسلم.
أنا أعتقد أنه ليس هذا هو السبيل لتحصيل العلم ونحن حينما نقول هذا الكلام لا ننسى أن الإسلام يأمر المسلمين أن يتعلموا كل علم نافع، كل علم نافع وليس هذا خاصا في العلم الشرعي بل أي علم فيزياء كيمياء فلك ..إلخ، مما يمكن أن يستفيده المسلمون وأن يقيموا حياتهم الحاضرة عليها.
هذا فرض كفائي لكن في سبيل تحقيق الفرض الكفائي لا يجوز أن يعرض المسلم نفسه لمخالفة شرعية.
هنا تحضرنا الكثير من الأمور التي يقع فيها الشباب المسلم والشابات المسلمات نحن نقول مثلا اليوم أن الطب انتشر وصار له تخصصات عديدة في جوانب متعددة جدا وأن النساء بحاجة إلى طبيبات هذه حقيقة لا يجهلها إنسان، وأنه لا يجوز شرعا للمرأة المسلمة أن تعرض بدنها بسبب مرض ألم بها عند رجل طبيب فإذا يجب أن يكون عندنا طبيبات مسلمات لكن ما الطريق؟، على قاعدة - الغاية تبرر الوسيلة - يرى بعضهم أن نسمح لبناتنا لأخواتنا لنسائنا أن يدخلن هذه الجامعات المختلطة في سبيل تحصيل هذا العلم لأنه فرض كفاية لابد منه نحن نقول: لا؛ لأن هذا الاختلاط يعرض فتياتنا ونسائنا للفتنة، وبخاصة إذا كان نوع الطب يتطلب من المرأة أن يقترب وجهها من وجه الطبيب المعلم ، نفسها من نفسه، هذه تعرض نفسها للفتنة وتقع هناك مشاكل أنتم لا بد سمعتم شيء كثير أو القليل منها.
ولذلك نحن نقول من كان مسلما ويغار على عرضه وعلى نسائه فلا يجوز له أن يقدم بنته أو أخته فضلا عن زوجته لتحصل هذا الفرض الكفائي، وكما قيل قديما: لكل ساقطة في الحي لاقطة.
أنا أعتقد أن المسلمين والمسلمات ليسوا كلهم بمثابة واحدة من الاهتمام بالأحكام الشرعية فلا بد ان يوجد هناك من الشباب والشابات من لا يهتمون بالحرام والحلال وبخاصة إذا وجدوا بعض الأقوال التي تساعدهم على استحلال ما يقول آخرون بأنه غير حلال، فهذا النوع هو الذي سيكون كبش الفداء فلا ينبغي نحن أن نجعل نساءنا كبش الفداء، بالتالي لا نجعل أنفسنا نحن كبش الفداء في سبيل تحصيل ذلك العلم الذي هو فرض كفائي وليس فرض عين، لأن الفرض الكفائي لا يجوز تحصيله بارتكاب ما هو فرض عين اجتنابه، أي المحرمات، المحرم فرض اجتنابه فلا يجوز ارتكابه في سبيل تحصيل ماذا ؟ فرض كفائي.
هذا الجواب على ما سألت.
نعم.
[ تم مراجعة هذا الملف مرة واحدة وإصلاح السقط والخطأ من قبل الإشراف في موقع الألباني : www.alalbany.net

----------


## أبو الفداء

بارك الله فيكم، كنت قد كتبت هذه المشاركة في موضوع مقارب:



> بارك الله فيكم يا دكتور أيمن. هذا طرح مهم ويحتاج إلى تأمل ودقة في التناول والتحرير. 
> عبارة "الغاية تبرر الوسيلة" على هذا الإطلاق الذي اشتهرت به تقوم على مبدإ العواقبية الأخلاقية Consequentialism وهو المبدأ القائل بأن الطريق إلى معرفة ما إذا كان العمل صحيحا أم فاسدا إنما هو النظر في عواقبه، بمعنى أن النظر في عواقب الفعل يكفي لتسويغه أيا كان ذلك الفعل، فإن كانت العواقب صالحة، فالوسيلة أيا كانت تسوغ لأجل تلك العواقب أو الغايات. وهذا الإطلاق باطل، وعلة بطلانه في العقل أن المرجعية التي يحكم بها على الغايات ينبغي أن تكون هي ذات المرجعية التي يحكم بها على الوسائل، وإلا اختل ميزان النظر ووقع التناقض. فعندما يقول فلاسفة العواقبية إن الفعل (س) حكمه أنه صالح لأن الغاية المرادة منه (ص ) صالحة، فإنهم مطالبون في ذلك بأن يثبتوا أولا أن (س) مجرد من علة أخلاقية لمعنه في نفسه، وإن وجدت تلك العلة المانعة، فهم مطالبون حينئذ بتقديم البرهان على أنها أدنى في الدرجة والمنزلة من العلة التي عمدوا من أجلها إلى تعطيلها وتجاوزها، وحينئذ فقط يصح لهم أن يقولوا إن الغاية (ص ) قد "بررت" الوسلية (س)! 
> وهذا الضابط، أعني النظر في علل التشريع (سواء الإباحة أو المنع) مرجعه عندنا في جميع الأحوال إنما هو الشرع المطهر، بخلاف فلاسفة الأخلاق الذين لا يجدون له مرجعا إلا الذوق والرأي المجرد. 
> ولهذا فعندما يعترض بعض الفقهاء والأصوليين على إطلاق قاعدة (الغاية تبرر الوسيلة) فإن اعتراضهم مبناه اتفاقهم على أن الغاية والوسيلة جميعا إنما يرجع في الحكم عليهما إلى الشرع بنصوصه وقواعده ومقاصده، فسواء الغاية أو الوسيلة، كلاهما خاضع للأحكام الخمسة جميعا. ولذا فمهما كانت الغاية رفيعة ومهما كان المقصد مشروعا فإن من الوسائل التي قد تُطرق إليه ما لا يجيزه النص أو القياس، أو يمنعه النظر في قواعد الفقه الكلية الحاكمة للترجيح بين مفسدتين أو مصلحتين عند امتناع الجمع. فما كان محرما بالنص الصريح فإنه لا مصلحة ولا غاية ولا مقصد يجيزه إلا ما كان من ضرورة تقدر بقدرها. ومع أن اجتناب الضرر "غاية" من حيث اللغة، قد يجوز التوسل إليها بالمحرم والممنوع، إلا ان هناك ضابطا في هذا التجوز تفتقر إليه قاعدة (الغاية تبرر الوسيلة)، ألا وهو حقيقة الاضطرار نفسه في الاصطلاح الشرعي، التي هي بمعنى عدم الطرق المشروعة المفضية إلى دفع الضرر. فلو أن آكل الميتة اتقاء الموت جوعا وجد ما يجوز أكله من سواها لم يجز له أكلها، وحينئذ لا توصف حالته في اصطلاح الشرع بأنها ضرورة أصلا! ومعلوم أن المحرم بالنص يدور تحريمه مع علته وجودا وعدما. فإن تقرر الوصف الصحيح للعلة فإن تعطيلها عند الوضع لا يستساغ إلا للضرورة. أما قاعدة العواقبية على المنطوق الذي بين يدينا فلا قيد فيها ولا مرجعية كما تقدم! 
> 
> والذي يظهر لي أن الأصل الكلي العام الذي يحكم بابنا هذا يتلخص في ترجيح تجاوز علة المنع لعمل ما (سوا كانت العلة منصوصة أو مستنبطة) طلبا لمقصد من ذلك العمل قد ترجح للناظر أن للمنع من تفويته علة أشد، وذلك عند التزاحم. ولعلها صياغة أخرى لقاعدة (تحتمل أدنى المفسدتين دفعا لأعلاهما عند التزاحم). وضابط المفسدة الأشد هو نفسه الذي لأجله تفتح بعض الذرائع، على اعتبار أن تخلف المصلحة الراجحة قد يفضي إلى مفسدة أشد من تلك التي تعلل المانع بكونها ذريعة يجب سدها. وهو مضمون القاعدة: "يباح للمصلحة الراجحة ما يمنع سدا للذريعة". ومثاله إباحة النظر إلى العورة عند التقاضي أو عند التطبب، فإن مفسدة النظر إلى العورة - وهي كونه ذريعة إلى الزنا عند الناظر - أقل ترجحا (أي في احتمالية الوقوع) بكثير من مفسدة فقدان البينة الفاصلة عند التقاضي أو مفسدة بقاء المرض في الموضع المراد كشفه للعلاج. فكان الترجيح في حقيقته بين مفسدتين متزاحمتين، ومرده إلى نفس القاعدة العامة التي تقدم ذكرها، والله أعلم. 
> وقد يقال إن ضابط المرجعية في الحكم على الأشياء متقرر لدينا بالعهد، ولا نحتاج إلى وضعه في منطوق القاعدة حتى تصح، ومن ثمّ فلا يستقيم رد قولهم (الغاية تبرر الوسيلة) استنادا إلى قولهم إن المقاصد لها نفس أحكام الوسائل (الأحكام الخمسة التكليفية)! ونقول إن هذا يعتبر به في حالة ما إذا كان ذلك القول مبنيا على تلك المرجعية عند من وضعوه، ولكن ليس الأمر كذلك، ومعلوم فساد أصله الفلسفي الذي خرج منه، فلا نجيز استعماله منعا للالتباس ودفعا للاشتباه، حتى وإن كنا نراه يلتقي في بعض أحواله وصور تطبيقه مع جملة من قواعدنا الفقهية المعتبرة. 
> دع عنك أن المنطوق نفسه لا يستقيم، لكون التبرير المقصود عند أصحاب ذلك القول معناه الحكم بالمشروعية كما تقدم، ولا يصح بحال القول بأن الحكم بالمشروعية على الوسيلة مرهون بمشروعية الغاية المقصودة! وإنما ينظر للحكم على كل منهما في جملة كبيرة من القواعد والنصوص، لا تعبر عنها تلك القاعدة في قليل أو كثير! 
> فالحاصل أننا لا نقول (الغاية تبرر الوسيلة) ولا نقول (الغاية لا تبرر الوسيلة)، لسببين:
> ...


http://osolyon.com/vb/showpost.php?p=23135&postcount=4

----------


## أبو ممدوح

أصبح واقع الآن 
تفضلوا " الميكافيليين السلفيين "
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=84898

----------


## مصباح الحنون

وفي الحقيقة فإن هذا الاستدلال غير صحيح من عدة وجوه :
الأول : أن هذا النفي لم يقله عالم من علماء المسلمين ، لا قديما ولا حديثا ، وإنما يقوله بعض المنسوبين إلى العلم من العوام .

مصباح : وهل كبار أهل العلم عنده من العوام هداه الله ، فقد ردها الكثيرون ولم يعتبروها بل حذروا أشد التحذير منها وبينوا خطرها على الإسلام وأثرها بين الأنام .

وإليك هذه المادة لتسمع التفصيل وتعلم الجناية من قول القائل أن النفي لم يقله عالم من علماء المسلمين :
http://ar.islamway.com/lesson/48808

وإليك هذا المقال القيم في الباب :
قواعد في الإفتاء (6): قد تبرر الغاية الشرعية الوسيلة المحرمة. أ. محمد أمين سهيلي
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه:
تقدم في الجزأين السابقين من هذه السلسة الحديث عن العلاقة بين أصل الموازنة وكل من قاعدة الاحتياط، وقاعدة: "درء المفاسد أولى من جلب المصالح".
وتَقَرر فيهما أن أصل الموازنة مقدم على هاتين القاعدتين، إذا سلم ثبوت الثانية ورجحانها، وصلاحيتها لتخريج الفروع الفقهية. 
والغرض في هذا المقال الحديث عن علاقة أصل الموازنة بمعنى شاع استعماله في هذا الزمان، وصار يعتمد عليه في بعض الفتاوى كما يعتمد على القواعد الفقهية، إنه: "الغاية لا تبرر الوسيلة".
ومنشأ تأصيله إطلاق نفي القاعدة الميكافيلية :"الغاية تبرر الوسيلة"، التي قصد بها واضعها إلى تجويز التوسل بكل ما يحقق مقاصد الحكام المتسلطين، ويوطد ملكهم، ويوسع سلطانهم، سواء أكان وسيلة مقبولة محبوبة، أم وسيلة دنية ظالمة، تسحق الشعوب، وترهب المستضعفين، وتحتال على المنافسين.
قال مكيافللي(1532م) في كتاب الأمير: "وفي أعمال جميع الناس، ولا سيما الأمراء، وهي حقيقة لا استثناء فيها، تبرر الغاية الواسطة"[1].
وقال: "ويجب أن يفهم أن الأمير ولا سيما الأمير الجديد لا يستطيع أن يتمسك بجميع هذه الأمور التي تبدو خيرة في الناس، إذ أنه سيجد نفسه مضطرا للحفاظ على دولته لأن يعمل خلافا للإخلاص للعهود وللرأفة وللإنسانية والدين"[2].

وقاعدته باطلة مردودة من جهة قصدها، ومن جهة استحلالها كل سبل الفساد والظلم والمنكر.
ولا يعني بطلانُها صحةَ ضدها، فبطلان الضدين ممكن، والحق التوسط في الأمر.
وقد بيَّن بعض أهل العلم المعاصرين خطأ الاستدلال بالمعنى الضد لها واعتماده[3]، وعقد له الأستاذ الريسوني مبحثا في كتابه: نظرية التقريب والتغليب، تحت عنوان: هل الغاية تبرر الوسيلة؟ خلص فيه إلى أن الغاية المعتبرة شرعا تسوغ الوسيلة المحظورة في الأصل، وذلك في الأحوال الثلاثة الآتية: حالة الحرب، واستخلاص الحقوق، ودفع الظلم، مع مراعاة الشروط الآتية: أن يقع استنفاد الوسائل المشروعة، أن تستعمل الوسيلة المحظورة بالقدر اللازم دون تجاوزه، ألا يكون في ذلك ظلم لأحد، ألا يكون في ذلك مفسدة أعظم، ألا يكون في ذلك غدر ولا نقض لعهد[4].
فالمقاصد الشرعية قد تسوِّغ وسائل غير مشروعة في الأصل، فيباح المحظور حفظا لما هو أهم من جلب مصلحة أو درء مفسدة، ومثاله: تجويز الكذب في الحرب، وللإصلاح بين الناس، وإيجابه في بعض الصور، كما إذا اختبئ عند أحد شخص بريء هربا ممن يريد قطع يده، وكذا تجويز الغيبة عند النصيحة، وقد تجب كما في تجريح الرواة[5].
وأخطر ما في إعمال قاعدة:"الغاية لا تبرر الوسيلة" أنه يؤدي إلى تعطيل أصل الموازنة، وكل ما اندرج فيه من قواعد وضوابط، ومنها: الضرورات تبيح المحظورات، وما حرم للذريعة يباح للحاجة والمصلحة الراجحة، وتتحمل أهون المفسدتين لدفع أشدهما...
فإعمالها يؤدي إلى القول بالمنع والتحريم في كل قضية تزاحمت فيها المصالح والمفاسد. 
وإذا استذكرنا حال واقعنا المزيج، وكثرة حالات التزاحم فيه، ستكون النتيجة منع كل سبل الصلاح والإصلاح؛ بسبب ما يشوبها من مفاسد ومضار.
قال ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى:"...وهذا باب التعارض[6] باب واسع جدا، لاسيما في الأزمنة والأمكنة التي نقصت فيها آثار النبوة وخلافة النبوة، فإن هذه المسائل تكثر فيها، وكلما ازداد النقص ازدادت هذه المسائل، ووجود ذلك من أسباب الفتنة بين الأمة، فإنه إذا اختلطت الحسنات بالسيئات وقع الاشتباه والتلازم..."[7].
والحق أنا لسنا في حاجة إلى إدراج هذه القاعدة ونظيراتها في قائمة قواعدنا الشرعية، فعندنا من القواعد ما يغني، فكيف إذا كان إدراجها مؤديا إلى تعطيل قواعد قطعية تضافرت على صحتها نصوص الكتاب والسنة، وسير السلف وعلماء الأمة.
وقد خُرّج على هذه القاعدة الباطلة القول بتحريم الدراسة في الجامعات المختلطة، وتحريم مشاركة الحركات الإسلامية في المجالس النيابية.
وهذا لا يقتضي بالضرورة بطلان القول بالتحريم في هاتين المسألتين، ولكن المقصود أن تخريجهما على هذا المعنى باطل، والواجب أن يلتزم بالمنهج الأصولي في بحثهما، وبحث سائر القضايا الفقهية، والله أعلم.


http://www.islamfeqh.com/News/NewsIt...ewsItemID=1567
وتفضل : 
السؤال 

*قرأت في كتاب الشرح الممتع على زاد المستنقع لابن عثيمين رحمه الله جملة ( الوسائل لها أحكام المقاصد ) فما معنى هذه القاعدة. وهل من معناها أن الغاية تبرر الوسيلة بحيث إذا حل مقصدي فوسيلتي إليه حلال مهما كانت؟*



الإجابــة





*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:*

*فمعنى أن الوسائل لها أحكام المقاصد هو: أن المقصد إذا كان سيئا فإن الوسيلة تكون ممنوعة، والمقاصد إذا كانت حسنة فلا يجوز أن يتوصل إليها إلا بوسائل مباحة، والذي يوصل إلى الحرام يكون حراما مثله، فبيع العنب مباح في الأصل لكن عندما يعلم أن المشتري إنما يريده ليعصره خمرا فإن بيعه له يحرم، وكذا الحال في بيع السلاح فإنه مباح في الأصل، ولكن لا يجوز أن يباع لمن يستخدمه في قطع الطريق، وهكذا...... وقال الله تعالى: وَتَعَاوَنُواْ عَلَى الْبرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلاَ تَعَاوَنُواْ عَلَى الإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ [ سورة المائدة: 2].* 

*وأما القاعدة التي تقول: إن الغاية تبرر الوسيلة، بحيث إن المقصد إذا كان حسنا فلا مانع من الوصول إليه ولو بطرق محرمة، فهذا أبعد ما يكون عن الصواب، وهي قاعدة تنافي الإسلام في الصميم وفي المنهج.*
*والله أعلم.* 


*http://www.islamweb.net/fatwa/index....twaId&Id=50387*

*وهنا كلام للشيخ صالح آل الشيخ* 

*http://salehalshaikh.com/?p=789*

*وهل هؤلاء كلهم من العوام أيها الكاتب ؟*

*والحمد لله رب العالمين*

----------


## مصباح الحنون

*الغاية تبرر الوسيلة ليست قاعدة شرعية*


*هناك من يستعمل بعض الأمور في الدعوة ويكون عليها بعض الأشياء من الملاحظات يحتج قائلا الغاية تبرر الوسيلة، فنرجو منكم بيان ذلك بيانا شافيا؟


الغاية تبرر الوسيلة ليست قاعدة شرعية،*  
*الغاية تبرر الوسيلة ليست قاعدة شرعية،* 
*وإنما القاعدة الشرعية:* 
*الأمور بمقاصدها،* 
*وقاعدة أخرى:* 
*الوسائل لها أحكام المقاصد، لها أحكام الغايات،*  
*فليست الغاية مبرّرة للوسيلة،*  
*فإذا كانت الغاية محمودة لا تبرر كل وسيلة؛*  
*بل لابد أن تكون الوسيلة إلى المحمود محمودة،*  
*فيشترط في كون الوسيلة مأذونا بها أن تكون مباحة،* 
*فتأخذ الوسيلة حينئذ حكم الغاية، حكم المقصد.* 

*فمثلا المشي من البيت إلى المسجد، حضور الصلاة في المسجد واجب،*  
*المشي هو وسيلة الوصول، ما حكم هذا المشي؟* 
*نقول الوسيلة لها حكم الغاية، فيكون المشي حكمه الوجوب،* 
*ما معنى كونه واجبا؟* 
*يعني أنه يثاب عليه ثواب الواجبات،* 
*فأحيانا تكون الوسيلة مباحة؛ لكن لكونها توصل إلى واجب صارت واجبة،*  
*والله جل وعلا جعل الوسيلة إلى الجهاد يؤجر عليها العبد،* 
*فقال سبحانه "وَلاَ يَقْطَعُونَ وَادِيًا إِلاَّ كُتِبَ لَهُمْ"[التوبة:121]* 
*هم ذاهبون إلى الجهاد، فكيف يكون قطع الوادي فيه أجر ويكتب له*  
*قال العلماء: لأن الوسيلة لها حكم الغاية.* 
*فإذن ما ذكر الوسيلة تبرر الغاية هذا باطل وليس في الشرع،*  
*وإنما في الشرع أن الوسائل لها أحكام المقاصد بشرط الوسيلة مباحة،* 
*أما إذا كانت الوسيلة محرمة كمن يشرب الخمر للتداوي، فإنه ولو كان فيه الشفاء فإنه يحرم،*  
*فليست كل وسيلة توصل إلى المقصود لها حكم المقصود؛*  
*بل بشرط أن تكون الوسيلة مباحة.* 
*** إذا تقرر هذا،* 
*فمسألة الوسائل في الدعوة ليست على الإطلاق؛ بل لابد أن تكون الوسيلة مباحة،* 
*ليست كل وسيلة يظنها العبد ناجحة أو تكون ناجحة بالفعل يجوز فعلها.* 
*مثال ذلك: المظاهرات مثلا إذا أتى طائفة كبيرة*  
*وقالوا: إذا عملنا مظاهرة فإن هذا يسبب الضغط على الوالي وبالتالي يصلح وإصلاحه مطلوب، والوسيلة تبرر الغاية.* 


*نقول: هذا باطل لأن الوسيلة في أصلها محرمة،*  
*فهذه الوسيلة وإن أوصلت إلى المصلحة؛ لكنها في أصلها محرم كالتداوي بالمحرم ليوصل إلى الشفاء.* 
*فثم وسائل كثيرة يمكن أن تخترعها العقول لا حصر لها وتُجعل الوسائل مبررة للغايات،*  
*وهذا ليس بجيد بل هذا باطل*  
*بل يشترط أن تكون الوسيلة مأذونا بها أصلا*  
*ثم يحكم عليها بالحكم على الغاية*  
*إن كانت الغاية مستحبة صارت الوسيلة مستحبة* 
*وإن كانت الغاية واجبة صارت الوسيلة واجبة، وهكذا.* 

*كلام الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> *الغاية تبرر الوسيلة ليست قاعدة شرعية*
> 
> 
> *هناك من يستعمل بعض الأمور في الدعوة ويكون عليها بعض الأشياء من الملاحظات يحتج قائلا الغاية تبرر الوسيلة، فنرجو منكم بيان ذلك بيانا شافيا؟
> 
> 
> الغاية تبرر الوسيلة ليست قاعدة شرعية،* 
> 
> *الغاية تبرر الوسيلة ليست قاعدة شرعية،* 
> ...


وهذا حاصل كلام ابن القيم رحمه الله السابق ذكره.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قاعدة الغاية تبرر الوسيلة ليست صحيحة بإطلاق
السؤال
ما هو الفرق في المعنى بين القاعدة الأصولية (الضرورات تبيح المحظورات) ومقولة ميكافيلي (الغاية تبرر الوسيلة)، وما هو تعريف الضرورة، وما هي الحوادث التي تؤكد أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم استخدم "الضرورات تبيح المحظورات" ولم يستخدم "الغاية تبرر الوسيلة" أو بكلمات أخرى كيف استنبطت القاعدة وحرم كلام ميكافيلي مع العلم بأني استفهم ولا أساوي بين رسول الله وميكافيلي؟

الإجابــة
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:

فالقاعدة التي تقول الغاية تبرر الوسيلة غير صحيحة بإطلاق، بل لا بد لصحتها من قيدين:

القيد الأول: أن تكون الغاية مشروعة لأن الوسائل لها أحكام المقاصد.

القيد الثاني: أن يكون ضرر الوسيلة المحرمة التي توصل إلى تلك الغاية المشروعة أقل من مصلحة الغاية المتحققة بها لا أكثر ولا مساويًا، فإذا تحقق هذان القيدان في هذه القاعدة صارت مساوية لقاعدة "إذا تعارضت مفسدتان روعي أعظمهما ضررًا بارتكاب أخفهما"، ومثال ذلك: الكذب مفسدة، ولكن إن تضمن مصلحة تزيد على الكذب جاز كالكذب للإصلاح بين الناس؛ لأنه سبب لحقن الدماء واجتماع المسلمين وإعادة الألفة والمودة بينهم، وغير ذلك.

أما إذا كانت الغاية والوسيلة متساويتين في المفسدة؛ فهنا تأتي قاعدة أخرى وهي: "درء المفاسد مقدم على جلب المصالح". أو قاعدة: "الضرر لا يزال بمثله أو بأعظم منه"، مثال ذلك حرمة الإقدام على قتل شخص لحفظ النفس؛ لأنه ليست نفسه بأولى من نفس أخيه المسلم، وهذه المسائل دقيقة، والذين يحددونها هم الراسخون في العلم، ولذلك قيل: ليس الفقه معرفة الحلال من الحرام فقط، ولكن الفقه هو معرفة خير الخيرين فيرتكب أعلاهما وشر الشرين فيرتكب أخفهما.

وأما قاعدة: "الضرورات تبيح المحظورات" فهي قاعدة شرعية دل عليها قول الله جل وعلا: فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلا عَادٍ فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ [البقرة:173]، ومعناها واضح، وهو: أن المسلم إذا اضطر إلى شيء بحيث لو لم يتناوله لهلك أو هلكت بعض أطرافه جاز له أن يفعله ولو كان محرمًا، مثال ذلك: أن لا يجد إنسان طعامًا حلالاً ووجد ميتة؛ فإنه يجوز له أن يأكل منها بقدر ما يسد حاجته؛ لأن الضرورة تقدر بقدرها. والفرق بين هذه القاعدة الشرعية وبين قاعدة "الغاية تبرر الوسيلة" واضح، وذلك أن القاعدة الثانية لا تقصر ممارسة المحرم عند الضرورة لتحقيق الغاية، بل ما دامت الغاية حميدة في نظر واضعهما وأتباعه، فإنها تبرر له ممارسة الوسيلة المحرمة ولو كانت مفسدتها تساوي أو تربو على مصلحة الغاية، وعليه فالقاعدة الشرعية مستنبطة من القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية، وأما المقولة المنسوبة إلى ميكافلي فهي مطلقة ولا انضباط لها بالشرع الحنيف.

والله أعلم.

http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...Option=FatwaId

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ما الفرق بين قاعدة الوسائل لها أحكام المقاصد وبين الغاية تبرر الوسيلة؟
الشيخ عبيد الجابري

----------

